# Double Square with Stop???



## donayre21 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi Guys, welcome to my second question on this website. Hopefully, all of you are doing great because I am still trying to find an actual double square that doesn’t cost 70 dollars and has not been discontinued......






Have any of you had any luck finding a combination square that has similar qualitiesas the woodpecker brand, I REALLY love how you can adjusted it (similar to a combination square) and most importantly it has a sliding stop to prevent the tool from falling off from the work piece. I been using a combination square the past month or so and missing this stop drives me crazy.

Anyways feel free to share if you ahve found anyhting, thank you and have a great day.:glasses:


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

have you looked at Taylor?
https://taytools.com/collections/tools-measuring-squares


----------



## donayre21 (Jun 27, 2020)

Great suggestion but I'm looking for one that has a stop to prevent the tool from flipping down due to its weight.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

So far, the only one I have seen with a stop like that is your post about the Woodpeckers square. 

I have bought Woodpeckers products, but only when no other option was available. I find their tools very well designed, but overpriced. They are frequently the superior tools in their class, but often you can find something that does the main job for 1/5 the price. The less expensive traditional tool will do the job just as accurately, but without the small conveniences. I would rather live without those conveniences and pocket the difference in price. 

In the case of a double square, I just ordered a 4 inch double square to replace the one that has hidden itself somewhere. I ordered an iGauging square for less than $20. It doesn't have the sliding stop. I can keep the blade and fence flat myself for the extra $50 difference.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

The inch indexing is handy, other than that, for me, it’s gimmicky. I have a dovetail marker, and I use a marking gauge to layout tenons/mortises or scribing a parallel line.

When marking board edges I use a small engineer square.

Not sure what your problem is, just keep a finger on the blade and don’t use too big a square.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

donayre21 said:


> I been using a combination square the past month or so and *missing this stop drives me crazy*.


If you "miss" using your square that has this stop, why are you not using it?


----------



## donayre21 (Jun 27, 2020)

I miss spoke, I meant I would like to have this stop but many tools miss to add this detail.


----------



## donayre21 (Jun 27, 2020)

DrRobert said:


> The inch indexing is handy, other than that, for me, it’s gimmicky. I have a dovetail marker, and I use a marking gauge to layout tenons/mortises or scribing a parallel line.
> 
> When marking board edges I use a small engineer square.
> 
> Not sure what your problem is, just keep a finger on the blade and don’t use too big a square.


My problem is that it that the entire thing rotates,I could care less about the dove tail feature. I just want a stop to be included.


----------



## alecralston (Jul 15, 2020)

I actually ordered that joinery double square from Woodpeckers because I liked the idea of that stop, the inch indexing pin and because I had some extra money burning a hole in my pocket from a commission that paid well...I have the Woodpeckers double square also...the only other product I've splurged on from Woodpeckers. 

I like the combo and double squares they sold because the ruler is much wider than normal so you don't need the balancing stop on the end (only the dovetail squares have it). But then I bought the dovetail square because I could use a good dovetail marker and it is a better size to fit in an apron pocket...smaller than their smallest double square which is much more bulky than any 4" or 6" double square from iGaging or Starrett. 

I'd say buy the iGaging 4" and 6" double square pack for $26 from chipsfly.com and file the edges on the locking screw so it feels as smooth as a higher priced model...or get a PEC blemish square from Taytools or from Rob Cosman's website. If you really want a dovetail square, Woodpeckers may open up orders again for a few days when it gets close to the delivery date...all of the dovetail, double, and combo squares are one-time tools that you have to pre-order months in advance. Delivery date for the dovetail squares is 8/31/20


----------



## donayre21 (Jun 27, 2020)

*donayre21*



alecralston said:


> I actually ordered that joinery double square from Woodpeckers because I liked the idea of that stop, the inch indexing pin and because I had some extra money burning a hole in my pocket from a commission that paid well...I have the Woodpeckers double square also...the only other product I've splurged on from Woodpeckers.
> 
> I like the combo and double squares they sold because the ruler is much wider than normal so you don't need the balancing stop on the end (only the dovetail squares have it). But then I bought the dovetail square because I could use a good dovetail marker and it is a better size to fit in an apron pocket...smaller than their smallest double square which is much more bulky than any 4" or 6" double square from iGaging or Starrett.
> 
> I'd say buy the iGaging 4" and 6" double square pack for $26 from chipsfly.com and file the edges on the locking screw so it feels as smooth as a higher priced model...or get a PEC blemish square from Taytools or from Rob Cosman's website. If you really want a dovetail square, Woodpeckers may open up orders again for a few days when it gets close to the delivery date...all of the dovetail, double, and combo squares are one-time tools that you have to pre-order months in advance. Delivery date for the dovetail squares is 8/31/20


I'm looking for a double square with a stop, to prevent it from rotating.


----------



## donayre21 (Jun 27, 2020)

A double square with a SLIDING STOP. Basically a try square that has a ruler that can be adjusted in length, that is all that I want. Please do not suggest a double square that does not have a stop.


----------



## alecralston (Jul 15, 2020)

donayre21 said:


> A double square with a SLIDING STOP. Basically a try square that has a ruler that can be adjusted in length, that is all that I want. Please do not suggest a double square that does not have a stop.


I was just giving my experience. No need to be rude when I'm just trying to help...I gave other options because the Woodpeckers joinery square is the only one including a stop like that...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Looks like that is the only brand available at this time. You may have to wait awhile for another manufacturer to follow suit. Good luck!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I wonder whether Woodpeckers has a patent on the sliding stop? I bet they do. If so, you will have to wait a long time before someone else comes out with one, if ever.

Some of my friends make their own try squares from wood and/or brass. Have you considered making a sleeve that fits over an ordinary double-square fence, with its own sliding stop? The design in my head would use two crossed dado cuts, with a recessed screw to move the slide in and out. 

P.S. I agree with @alecralston's sentiment. Many nice people here have been doing their best to help you, on their own time.


----------



## donayre21 (Jun 27, 2020)

alecralston said:


> I was just giving my experience. No need to be rude when I'm just trying to help...I gave other options because the Woodpeckers joinery square is the only one including a stop like that...


Did not mean to be rude, two people before you had already done the same thing and suggested a regular double square. It was in no way aimed at you but rather to the entire post, I do apologies if in any way I made you feel less of a person.


----------



## donayre21 (Jun 27, 2020)

THank you all for posting different suggestions. As of now it seems there not such option but feel free to visit this post in the future if anything else pops up. Thanks again and I wish you all the best


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I watched the video and now I want one of those nice squares. :| I would get the 4" model because it would fit in my apron pocket. I now have the PEC 4" and 6" squares that are blemished. The difference between the PEC and the I-Gauging squares is the PEC squares operate so smoothly. 

I agree the stop on is nice and if I really wanted the stop I would buy the Woodpecker square.


----------

